# Spend $300 - Get a FREE Product!



## Synthetek (May 20, 2016)

A great number of customers have been taking advantage of this promotion
and we thank you for your custom.

Regarding this promotion we have also been getting numerous queries as to 
whether or not you can claim a 2nd FREE product if spending over $600 and 
the answer is absolutely YES.

For every $300 you spend on your relevant shopping cart we will throw in a
FREE product of your choce.

$300 order total = 1 FREE product
$600 order total = 2 FREE products
$900 order total = 3 FREE products 
$1200 order total = 4 FREE products

and so on.

Just leave a note in the comments field letting us know what you choose.


----------



## J4CKT (May 23, 2016)

This is a great deal effectively giving you 30% depending on what product you choose as your freebie.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 25, 2016)

This is a great offer and a perfect time to stock up for the summer. The code ELVIA1023 will also get you an extra 5% off so some huge savings to be made


----------



## *Bio* (May 25, 2016)

This is a fantastic offer from Synthetek!  Quality products from a quality company.  If you haven't tried the products, check out the website and get started!  You won't be disappointed!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 2, 2016)

SYNTHETEK PRODUCTS

To Contact Synthetek [email protected]

To visit Synthetek's website: www.synthetek.com


Syntherol - Site Enhancing Oil
Ingredients: Caprillic Acid, Capric Acid, Caproic Acid, Lauric Acid,
Silica, Benzyl Alcohol. 100ml bottle

During the past several years, top professional bodybuilders, and more
recently amateur bodybuilders have achieved muscle size of which was
previously unimaginable. As the size of their muscles increased it
became common knowledge that some of this size could be attributed to
the use of Site Enhancing Oils.
Syntherol, the number one selling Site Enhancing Oil in the world, is
formulated by a major pharmaceutical company; therefore, one need not be
concerned with issues, such as sterility, which can arise with home made
formulations. Syntherol - Because You Want To Be The Best!


Syntheselen - Metabolic Stimulator
Ingredients: Magnesium Aspartate, Potassium Aspartate, Heptaminol
HCL, Adenosine Triposphate (ATP), Uridine Triphosphate, Sodium Selenite,
Cyanacobalamin (B12). 100ml bottle

You heard about kynoselen... this is the more potent, safer, human
version of it!!!
Syntheselen is an effective aid in the bodys fat loss, muscle growth and
cardiovascular system improvement. It achieves this by stimulating the
metabolic oxydation and energy transformation processes. Syntheselen is
very effective at helping athletes become leaner, by reducing their
bodyfat levels. It also helps build lean muscle mass as well as
enhancing energy levels by increasing the athlete's cardiovascular
endurance. Syntheselen will not cause the muscle cramps and heart
palpitations that the veterinary Kynoselen can.


Synthetine - Lipid (Fat) Transporter
Ingredients: 200mg/ml L-carnitine. 100ml bottle

Synthetine contains L-carnitine. L-carnitine is an indespensible tool in
the fat loss process. L-carnitine is responsible for the transport of
fatty acids to the mitochondria, where they are burned for energy, as
such enabling the athlete to lose bodyfat. The amount of body fat the
athlete loses is directly related to the amount of fatty acids
transported to the mitochondria. As such, an athlete will only burn as
much bodyfat as is being transported by the L-carnitine, irrespective of
the amount of fat loss aids that person might be taking.


Synthergine - Liver Protectant
Ingredients: arginine hydrochloride, sodium glucuronate,
di-isopropylamine dichloroacetate, lysine hydrochloride, methionine
hydrochloride. 100ml bottle

Synthergine is guarenteed to be the most potent liver
conditioner/detoxifier available in the world. Synthergine is especially
useful for conditions where the liver gets stressed due to the toxicity
of certain bodybuilding chemicals.


Synthelamin - B-12 Appetite Stimulator
Ingredients: Hydroxycobalamin, cyanacobalamin, 2,000mcg/ml. 100ml
bottle

Synthelamin a 'stack' of various time released B-12s. Not only that
Synthelamin is double the strength of any other B-12 product on the
market, but also the various time release B-12s will allow the athlete
to use the product only once or twice a week instead of the usual daily
administration that most B-12 supplements require. Synthelamin is a
powerful appetite stimulator and a moderate vascular enhancer.


Synthelator - Vasodilator
Ingredients: 40mg/ml adenosine monophosphate (AMP). 10ml bottle

This is it! The ultimate 'pro competitive secret'! Synthelator is the
most powerful vasodilator currently available in bodybuilding. A
competitive bodybuilder can achieve extreme vascularity when using
Synthelator one hour prior to stepping on stage. You have NEVER
experienced anything like it!!


SyntheBURN - Thermogenic Fat Burner
Ingredients: Caffeine, Synephrine, L-Tyrosine, Ginger 120capsule
bottle

SyntheBURN is a powerful thermogenic agent formulated by combining the
best fat burners on the market today. You tried other ECA based stacks
in the past? Try this one! NOTHING compares to it! Use it before a
wrokout and be amazed by the energy levels you will experience and the
amount of extra weights you will lift! SyntheBURN is an extremely
efficient fat burner, as evidenced by the fact that it is the primary
choice of professional athleteswhen they require to burn bodyfat. As
well as being an excellent fat burner, Synthe BURN is a very efficient
energy booster, succesfully replacing the traditional morning or
pre-workout cup of coffee.


SyntheBLOCKplus - Carb/Fat Blocker, Protein Optimiser
Ingredients: White kidney bean extract (phaseolamin), chitosan, betaine
HCL, bromelin. 100capsule bottle

SyntheBLOCKplus is a proprietary blend of supplements designed to block
both carbohydrates and fat absorbtion and to aid the body in protein
digestion. The unique combination of white kidney bean extract and
chitosan will effectively block the assimilation of carbs and fats into
the body. Bromelin and Betaine HCL are enzymes that aid in the digestion
of protein and create a synergestic effect to the already potent fat and
carb block. It blocks carbs, it blocks fat and it helps you digest the
protein. You can literally eat junk food and still be on a 'diet'! What
more do you want?? The ultimate dieting aid!!!


SynthePURE - Pure Whey Protein Isolate
Ingredients: undenatured CFM whey protein isolate. 2lb container 30
servings

This is the ultimate protein powder!
It contains the highest quality protein in the world - whey protein
isolate, and NOTHING else added! It has no inferior proteins, sugars,
fillers or colours added. It is PURE protein of the highest grade!
SynthePURET contains such pure protein, it is the only brand in the
world that can be used all the way to the day of a competition! Each
100g of SynthePURET contains 96g of whey protein isolate, 0.8g of
carbohydrate and 0.3g of fat!
It has no taste - it mixes instantly in water, juice or milk, without
the need of a blender. It can be added to cooking. It does not cause any
bloating, gas or upset stomach, like all other inferior brands of
protein do!
You owe it to yourself to see what a REAL HIGH QUALITY WHEY ISOLATE
product is like! No other protein supplement in the world compares!


SyntheBLEND - Protein Blend/Meal Replacement
Ingredients: Body-Building Proteins (whey isolate, whey concentrate,
casein, soy isolate), non-fat milk protein, dutch cocoa powder, flavour,
ButterBuds Cream PlusT, SplendaT sweetener (955)
5lbs (76 oz) 2.275kg container 75 servings

Do you want an awesome tasting shake that covers all your protein needs?
A shake that you can use for muscle gain by adding it to your meals or
use it for fat loss by replacing meals with it? THIS IS IT! Awesome
dutch chocolate taste, it mixes instantly in water or milk, with or
without a blender, it covers all your protein needs without any
bloating, gas or upset stomach! SyntheBLENDT is a low fat, proprietary
blend of body-building proteins. SyntheBLENDT contains proteins from a
range of sources, such as whey, casein, soy and milk, to ensure that an
athlete's complete needs are met. Due to the various proteins included,
SyntheBLENDT quickly replenishes nitrogen stores in hard trained
muscles, as well as having a sustained effect, ensuring nitrogen levels
are kept high for many hours after consumption. Each 30g (2 heaped table
spoons) serving of SyntheBLENDT provides 20g of protein, 7.3g of
carbohydrates and only 0.7g of fat! SyntheBLENDT makes an ideal everyday
use protein supplement or meal replacement.


SyntheDEXTRIN - Maltodextrin Pure Carbohydrate
Ingredients: 100% pure maltodextrin
5lbs (76 oz) 2.275kg container 75 servings

SyntheDEXTRINT does not contain any fat or protein. It is pure
carbohydrate in the form of maltodextrin.
Maltodextrin is the ideal carbohydrate for fast energy increase,
glycogen replenishment and carbohydrate loading, as it has a Glycemic
Index (GI) of 100 which is as high as that of glucose. SyntheDEXTRINT is
also the last carbohydrate to be converted into fat, once digested by
the body. This fact alone makes it the ideal dieting carbohydrate.
SyntheDEXTRINT gives you as much energy as glucose without making you
fat! As such, it can be used on a fat loss diet, so a 'dieter' will not
feel lethargic. Welcome to the future of carbohydrate supplementation!
SyntheDEXTRINT - No other carbohydrate like it!


SyntheCREATINE - Creatine Monohydrate
Ingredients: Min 99% pure pharmaceutical grade micronised creatine
monohydrate 500g container

Creatine Monohydrate has revolutionised the sporting world in the last
decade, becoming the most popular supplement used by athletes. Creatine
is a 100% natural amino acid that occurs naturally in many foods, as
such it can never be banned from sports or any competition. Synthetek's
Creatine Monohydrate is of pure pharmaceutical grade as well as being
micronised so it can be absorbed by the body with maximum efficiency.
Not only does creatine give you more energy to train harder, but it is a
very powerful cell volumiser, drawing fluid into the muscles, thus
increasing size and strength. Gains of up to 5kg (11lbs) of muscle
weight in the first week of usage are not uncommon.


SyntheL-GLUTAMINE - L-Glutamine
Ingredients: 100% pure pharmaceutical grade micronised l-glutamine
powder 250g container

L-glutamine is the most important amino acid in the body for rapid
muscle growh and post workout recovery. Synthetek's L-glutamine is of
100% pure pharmaceutical grade as well as being micronised so it can be
absorbed by the body with maximum efficiency. L-glutamine is esential
for maximum muscle growth, brain function and immune system
strengthening. It is routinely used to aid the body in recovery after
trauma such as workout stress, injuries, surgery and burns. L-glutamine
is possibly one of the most important substances in the body, and by
using the Synthetek brand, you can be assured that you are using the
highest possible quality product available, backed by lab analysis
reports and the unique Synthetek quality guarantee.


Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, PayPal, Western
Union, MoneyGram, money order or bank transfer! Instant shipping! Quick
delivery!

To visit Synthetek's website: Synthetek - Innovative Body Building Products

To Contact Synthetek: [email protected]

Synthetek USA Sales
Email: [email protected]

Web: www.synthetek.com


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 7, 2016)

My syntherol chest cycle is going great. I am only using smaller volume so far and injecting most days but it has had a big impact in a very short time. Things should only get better as I increase the volume too. My chest is looking bigger/fuller but completely natural too.

As part of the deal if you buy 3 bottles of syntherol you can get a 4th bottle completely free. 4 bottles is enough to run a decent cycle in your chest or another body part


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 19, 2016)

I urge the competitors on here to look into and try synthelator if you need extra vascularity to give that freaky look. I will be using some soon for my end pics in a transformation contest I entered  I have experimented with lower doses before and the results were crazy.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 28, 2016)

Synthetek have US, Euro and Australian shippers so you should always get your order quickly no matter where you are in the world.

ELVIA1023 gets you an additional 5% off your order. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 4, 2016)

Synthetek said:


> A great number of customers have been taking advantage of this promotion
> and we thank you for your custom.
> 
> Regarding this promotion we have also been getting numerous queries as to
> ...



This offer is still on so take advantage of it


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 5, 2016)

What a super deal on the best quality supplements out there. I'm taking advantage of it myself.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 6, 2016)

This offer is still running. The code ELVIA1023 will also get you an extra 5% off your order and thank you to the guys who use it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2016)

Bumping this up to where it belongs


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 26, 2017)

This offer is still running. The code ELVIA1023 will also get you an extra 5% off your order and thank you to the guys who use it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 19, 2017)

Synthetek said:


> A great number of customers have been taking advantage of this promotion
> and we thank you for your custom.
> 
> Regarding this promotion we have also been getting numerous queries as to
> ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 18, 2017)

You can save yourself almost a third if your Free product is Syntherol. This is excellent.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Spend $300 - Get FREE Product!*

For a Limited time only, if your order total is $300 or greater, we will throw in a product of YOUR choice absolutely FREE!

To claim this offer simply place your order as usual and specify which product you would like for FREE in the comments field of the purchase page.

It's that easy!

Be quick as this offer is not ongoing and is subject to change/stop at anytime.





Check them out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. All Synthetek products have US customs approval, so it is 100% legal!

Check them out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. All Synthetek products have US customs approval, so it is 100% legal!​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 2, 2017)

This offer is still running. The code ELVIA1023 will also get you an extra 5% off your order and thank you to the guys who use it. It helps support my log.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey is this special still good????


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 8, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Hey is this special still good????



Yes it is still on


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 26, 2017)

You could get 5 bottles of Synthetine and 1 free bottle of the most expensive product Syntherol. This would be great for anyone wanting to get shredded but test out Syntherol's effectiveness. Or you could just buy 3 bottles of Syntherol and get a 4th free and run a proper cycle of it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 5, 2019)

Just a reminder for people this offer is running now. So if your order is over $300 you can pick any free product (including Syntherol). Just mention what you want in the comments section. 

My ELVIA1023 code also works for 5% off your order. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 1, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Just a reminder for people this offer is running now. So if your order is over $300 you can pick any free product (including Syntherol). Just mention what you want in the comments section.
> 
> My ELVIA1023 code also works for 5% off your order. Thanks



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Jan 7, 2020)

A great number of customers have been taking advantage of this promotion

and we thank you for your custom.

Regarding this promotion we have also been getting numerous queries as to

whether or not you can claim a 2nd FREE product if spending over $600 and

the answer is absolutely YES.

For every $300 you spend on your relevant shopping cart we will throw in a

FREE product of your choce.
$300 order total = 1 FREE product
$600 order total = 2 FREE products
$900 order total = 3 FREE products
$1200 order total = 4 FREE products

and so on.

Just leave a note in the comments field letting us know what you choose.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 9, 2020)

Guess what? $300 bucks is no problem if your setting yourself up for a fresh start this year. If I can do it all you MFers can do it. Still hard to believe I was in a comma less than a year ago. I still cant imagine where my wife would be if that whole thing had gone sideways. Maybe I should start a log "9 months clean, from Superman to Clark Kent"?


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 18, 2020)

I will be picking up some synthetine and synthergine soon. New year and new goals!


----------



## Synthetek (Feb 18, 2020)

Still going!



Synthetek said:


> A great number of customers have been taking advantage of this promotion
> 
> and we thank you for your custom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Synthetek (Feb 29, 2020)

Bump..


----------



## odin (Apr 20, 2020)

Is the shop still open and shipping to the US?


----------



## Jim550 (Apr 22, 2020)

odin said:


> Is the shop still open and shipping to the US?



I would think so as I thought they had a U.S. distributor but I could be wrong about that. I would like to know as well as I would like to get some Sythlamine, on their website it looks like they are doing business as normal.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't think shipping has been effected from Australia to the USA so it should be business as normal.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 9, 2020)

I know synthetek had issues with US shipments but things should be back to normal now. This offer is still on as is my code if anyone wants 5% off. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 22, 2020)

Just a reminder for people this offer is running now. So if your order is over $300 you can pick any free product (including Syntherol). Just mention what you want in the comments section.

My ELVIA1023 code also works for 5% off your order. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 18, 2020)

Synthetek have US, Euro and Australian shippers so you should always get your order quickly no matter where you are in the world.

ELVIA1023 gets you an additional 5% off your order. Thanks


----------



## odin (Sep 21, 2020)

Are there still delays when ordering synthetine?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 23, 2020)

odin said:


> Are there still delays when ordering synthetine?



From what I have heard everything is fine in the US right now. Well there may still be some minor delays due to covid but nothing like a few months ago. There are a few guys who ordered synthetine in the US recently and received quickly. I know there are also no major delays in Europe or Australia as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 19, 2020)

I am going to start a syntherol arm log now. If anyone is interested follow my progress in my log...

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=350822#post350822


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 22, 2021)

This promo is still in effect and you can pick any product as your free item when ordering over $300. By 6 synthetine (inj l-carnitine) and add in 1 syntherol (seo) to try for example.


----------

